# Windows CE / Mobile / 2003 auf CF Card installieren



## LuK-AS (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich frage einfach mal ganz dumm 

Ich habe mir in eBay einen Einplatinen PC der Marke Advantech UNO-2059 gekauft, der PC verfügt üner einen MMX Prozessor, hat 64MB RAM und einen bootfähigen CF-Card Steckplatz. Auf dieser CF ist im Moment ein Pebbles Linux installiert welches nach dem nicht abzubrechenden Bootvorgang nach einem Passwort fragt, die Linuxkollegen konnten mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen. Also habe ich mich entschieden ein schlankes Windows zu installieren. Was ich genau machen möchte ist folgendes; der PC hat auch noch einen PCMCIA Steckplatz in dem eine WLAN Karte steckt, er verfügt über 4 seriellen COMs. Ich möchte die Daten an einer COM abfragen und über WLAN an ein Netzwerk senden, hierzu müsste doch WIndows CE bzw. Windows Mobile 2003 ausreichen oder? Jetzt kommt mein eigentliches Problem, wie bekomme ich ein bootfähiges Windows auf diese 128MB CF Karte? Ein USB Card Writer steht mir zur Verfügung aber ich bekomme ihn noch nicht unter WIN 2k zum Laufen.

Gruss Clemens


----------

